# Any body from the uk



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

hi guys is anyone from the uk well if u are can u please tell me were the shows are dates are and were they are thanks youuu


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

I think that most of the UK residents on this forum are feral pigeon rescuers rather than breeders or fanciers and so are not well up on shows.

Cynthia


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

December
NORTHERN COUNTIES.................16th DECEMBER
Mr R Partington 07958 692473.
BARB, CARRIER & SCANDAROON CLUB..16th DECEMBER
Mr R White 01494 882582.
UNITED FANCY HOMER CLUB .............16th DECEMBER
Mr M Bradford 0116 2849653.
NOTTINGHAM Fancy Pigeon Club.......28th DECEMBER
Mr Andy Lowe 0115 8460527.




JANUARY
NORTHERN ROLLER................................ 5th JANUARY
Mr J Weir 0191 4261653.
SWANSEA VPC......................................5th JANUARY
Mr Jammie Vaughan 01443 441075.
NATIONAL HORSEMAN POUTER CLUB........12th JANUARY
Mr S Boyd 01776 840366.
READING Fancy Pigeon Club..................12th JANUARY
Mr P Bush 1 barton Rd Reading Berks RG3 5NJ.
SCOTTISH FANTAIL CLUB.....................12th JANUARY
Mr JV Bragg 01946 61782.
BLACKPOOL SHOW......18th 20th JANUARY
RPRA The Reddings Cheltenham Glos 
GL516RN 01452 574149.
SCOTTISH BLOWER CLUB.....................19th JANUARY
Mr R Greig 01575 574149.
CHINESE OWL CLUB...........................26th JANUARY
Mr N Jones 01639 851862.
BRITISH NUN CLUB SHOW..................27th JANUARY
Mr R Henderson 01653 897997. 

I only have the shows up until the start of February. 
I'm only going to the Blackpool show, it took us ages to find a hotel that had spaces so if your wanting to go to any I'd suggest you get booked in pretty quick or else you won't get booked in at all.


----------

